# Been forever, hasn't it???



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

With life doing some crazy stuff to me and my husband, I figured I would update and let you all know that the sweet (and I use the term "sweet" loosely...) little ball of quills that stole my heart is still doing wonderful!  No more mites, and healthy as a horse! I love my little guy! Hopefully I'll be able to get back on here more and more. I'm going to be starting school for photography soon so you know I'll have to be all over here posting my projects for class! :lol:

Anyway, here's my sweetie pie:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG it is Brillo!!!!  

How dare you come here after so long with only one new picture? I need more, please. There's never enough Brillo for me. :lol: 

Glad you guys are doing great!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember Brillo!!!! Is it possible?????? Yes!!!!!!! He has become even more handsome! That pink pink nosie. I love him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've missed that pink nosed little sweetie!!  
What a cutie-pie he is.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay Brillo! Such a handsome little man


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahahah brillo... thats a great name!  so cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so cute, I totally missed seeing him. I'm glad you are back


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

cute name.. even cuter nose! ohh my goodness, how do you not give him kisses constantly! haha


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

panda said:


> cute name.. even cuter nose! ohh my goodness, how do you not give him kisses constantly! haha


Veeeeery carefully... LOL

He's not a friendly hog, he doesn't like kisses! He's especially about to not like that I'll be giving him a bath shortly!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:lol: well i'm sure he will forgive you when it comes time for cuddles and treats :roll: 
i found a way to kiss Norma without getting poked.. :twisted: ... i smooch her in the forehead just below her brow when her quills are down... the first few times i did it she would make a small huff and try to lower her quills but with my face in the way they cant come down and poke me :lol: .. but after once or twice i think she learned its not a biggie and she doesnt huff at me or try to quill anymore.


----------

